# Times For Ft. Gordon GA.



## pelon (Sep 19, 2004)

Old guy getting reaquainted with road bike person here. I have 155 miles on my bike now. I have been riding Range Road at Ft. Gordon. I chose this course because of no traffic. My goal is to build up to the point where I can keep up with LBC riders on their group rides. Anyone who has ridden Gordon knows that its all rolling hills with 2 or 3 fair climbs. There is not .5 mile of flat anywhere on the 15 mile loop. I am consistently finishing this in about 58-59 minutes for an avg spd just over 15. Has anyone on here ridden Gordon that I could use for a comparison. They just had an indurance race here in August but I was not able to attend. Any info would be appreciated.
Ron


----------



## rotary16 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Did the Tour de Fort......*

in August, finished 9 laps as a solo rider (135 miles). Did the first two laps in 44 minutes and 45 minutes respectively, then settled down to about 55 minutes for the remaining seven laps.

Very hilly course, but good stuff!!


----------



## pelon (Sep 19, 2004)

That was some hard riding. Not a goal I will set for myself but it lets me know what times are being posted on that paticular bit of asphalt. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

